# Listing Our Service on OBS



## mattcrobertson (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello OBS Crew,

We (G9MD.tv) are very interested in getting our streaming service listed on OBS Studio as an option to choose. Our streaming specialty is in surgical broadcasting and healthcare related productions. We have listed OBS as our preferred streaming software and direct our customers to use it. How can we get our service, G9MD.tv, listed as a choice?

Service name: *G9MD.tv*
RTMP URL: *rtmp://g9md.tv:1935/g9md*
We require authentication for all our our streams with a username and password

We are looking forward to hearing back, thanks!


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi!  Generally, to add a new streaming service, you would need to create a Pull Request (PR) on the OBS Studio GitHub repository to update the "rtmp-services" core plugin.  For more information on that, see the Commit Guidelines from this project's CONTRIBUTING document, and take a look at PR #967 or PR #975 for examples of successfully merged PRs for rtmp-services.  However, it looks like you would also need to make some changes to allow an included RTMP service require authentication (currently, this option is only available to custom services).

Alternatively, if you are not comfortable making a PR yourself, you could convince a developer/contributor to make the PR for you.  Hi!  I'm a contributor that sometimes makes PRs for OBS.  I haven't seen any of the included RTMP services allow/require authentication, so this kind of PR would be a little more work than a typical update to the rtmp-services list.  If you'd like, I can look into the code changes needed for this.  Keep in mind that even if a PR is submitted, it doesn't guarantee that it would be merged into OBS.  In that case, you might be able to create and distribute a plugin for your users.

Some good information to have at hand is if your service has any maximum limits for video bitrate or audio bitrate and what the recommended/required keyframe settings are, if any.


----------



## mattcrobertson (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey thanks for the response!
I am working with our developer to get the PR done. You will hopefully hear back from us soon. We are very excited to be listed on OBS (pending our acceptance)! Thanks for all the good info too!


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 22, 2017)

mattcrobertson said:


> Hey thanks for the response!
> I am working with our developer to get the PR done. You will hopefully hear back from us soon. We are very excited to be listed on OBS (pending our acceptance)! Thanks for all the good info too!


My curiosity got the better of me, and my mind wandered not long after I last posted, so I worked up some code for this as well.  Test streams to Facebook and Twitch still seem to work, so I don't think I broke anything.  Let me know how your developer does with this, or let me know if you'd like some assistance.


----------



## mattcrobertson (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow, that is awesome thanks! I will keep you posted on our progress and will be sure to reach out with any questions.


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 8, 2017)

It's been a while, so I thought I'd check in.  Any updates on this?


----------



## mattcrobertson (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey,

Yes it has, thanks for checking back in! So our developer has gotten involved in some things that have taken priority. Getting our service listed on OBS is for sure something that we as a company want to do, yet we may end up holding off submitting for it for a bit while we finalize some other things.

I really appreciate you checking back in will contact you as soon as the right time comes, thanks!


----------



## StreamingTVInc (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello RytoEX,

We would be interested in your assistance in builiding a pluging for OBS, to allow our streaming clients streaming account information to be automatically provisioned.  What is the best way to proceed, if your are avalble?

Thank you


----------



## RytoEX (Mar 7, 2018)

StreamingTVInc said:


> Hello RytoEX,
> 
> We would be interested in your assistance in builiding a pluging for OBS, to allow our streaming clients streaming account information to be automatically provisioned.  What is the best way to proceed, if your are avalble?
> 
> Thank you


In this case, please PM me.


----------

